# Healthy Habits That Aren't



## drxprime (Mar 23, 2009)

Saw this in the morning, thought it might be of interest:

http://health.msn.com/health-topics/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=100163331&imageindex=3


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 24, 2009)

Antibacterial Soap - I honestly had no idea, but I just buy what I buy usually based on price and not properties here. Interesting though.

Sitting Up Straight- That's a new one for me! Cool. *Slouches* lol

Low-fat diet - Yep. It's pretty much bunk, but it still depends on the person. People react differently to the three energy sources, but the fact that it's still being push while being based on a hypothesis that's been t3h uber debunked is alarming. 

Carrots- Well I know that many vitamins aren't great in extreme doses, but still somewhat new to me. The stories about the Brits in WWII is a new one for me as well! I heard that carrot comment a lot. 

Antioxidant pills- New again. I don't take them though.

Water- Knew it, but I do drink a lot of water and liquid period because I'm a tank (Gallons per mile baby! lol), but I don't count how many glasses I have. 

"All natural" foods- I've heard things every now and then about it. Shapely prose mentioned this comment from a book -
There's this "All natural" ice cream as well as its regular counterpart. The main ingredient in the all natural is vanilla bean, whilst the regular comes from the pulp. You know the difference between those on a chemical level? There isn't one. 

Suntan lotion usage- Well I'm all natural here , but the application process is a good point I never thought of. When I go to the beach, I apply HEAVY, but I'd still be at risk.


----------



## olwen (Mar 24, 2009)

There's a carrot museum? :blink:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 24, 2009)

There is indeed. And their webpage is www.carrotmuseum.co.uk.


----------



## olwen (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> There is indeed. And their webpage is www.carrotmuseum.co.uk.



LOL, everything you always wanted to know about carrots but never thought to ask.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 24, 2009)

*NO PAIN NO GAIN Philosphy *

*Old Way of Thinking*








_*Well if you want to gain muscle mass that expression needs to become your lifestyle.You need to make the most out of workout sessions, take your muscles to its limits, if you are going through each series of exercises easily, increase the weights in order to exhaust your muscle, by doing that you are recruiting or lets say ripping your muscles fibers allowing your muscles to grow bigger and bigger*._

*CURRENT WAY OF THINKING *

*Joe Wieder's thoughts on this training philosophy (April 2009).... *

*"Recently, I celebrated my 88th birthday and, all things considered, I feel pretty good. Of course, I've had to make some concessions to my age--my strength isn't where it once was and, thanks to back surgery a few years ago, I don't walk as well as I'd like. Still, I can't really complain; I'm in the gym for an hour and a half every morning, and although my workouts are different from what they were 20 or 30 years ago, I still work up a sweat and that's what counts.

My point is not to gain plaudits for being active in my advancing years, but to highlight something we all should consider--adapting our workouts to meet our specific set of tolerances. Whether it's age, infirmity or injury, at some point all of us experience a shift in our physical abilities--even if it's only temporarily--for which we must make adjustments in our training.

Of course, the "manly" way to handle such matters is to storm through the problem. After all, that's what we as men are supposed to do, isn't it? We simply stay the course, enduring the slings and arrows of all manner of opposition along the way. Yet, for all the bravado, such an approach can lead us down a slippery slope to even greater problems than the ones we're attempting to push past.

If I were to try to press 210 pounds overhead, as I did when I was 17, I would surely break something. Likewise, if you're nursing a biceps-tendon injury and you grab a pair of 50-pound dumbbells and begin curling them, you'll likely feel your problem grow worse. There's nothing noble about pushing past safe limits, but there is something to be said for working within them.

"What about 'no pain, no gain'?" you ask. That expression needs to be put in the proper context. When we speak of pain as an indicator of gain, we're referring to muscle soreness, not injury. Lactic acid accumulation and muscle swelling are natural byproducts of intense exercise. They indicate that the body is attempting to repair and build itself up in preparation for the next workout. Slight burning and soreness in the muscles are the "pain" referred to in the timeless expression. It's important to recognize the difference between this kind of pain and the kind that indicates something's gone wrong.

Bodybuilding is a marathon, not a 100-yard dash. He who maintains the best physique, greatest strength and vital health over the span of his life wins. Nothing pains me more than to see a bright young spark in bodybuilding burn out after a few brief years, the victim of his own ambitions. Knowing your strengths and weaknesses, and balancing your goals with your personal limitations are key to being the best you can be.

I don't want you to think of my advice as confining, but liberating. Being armed with the capability to maximize your body's abilities according to its peaks and valleys is a great strength in itself".*

Joe Weider: Know Thyself


----------

